# long range rifle shooting range around Atlanta



## juniorjordan

Does anyone know of a long range rifle shooting range in the Atlanta area? A distance of at least 200 yards and would prefer longer distances. I appreciate your help!


----------



## germag

Yeah, there's Creekside in Taylorsville that has ranges out to 500 yards, but in order to use anything other than the 100 yard range you have to buy a membership (very reaonable). There's Picken's County Sportsmans Club in Jasper, also a membership range that has 100y and 300y rifle ranges as well as pistol and shotgun ranges and a full-auto range. The membership fee is reasonable but there's a pretty good waiting list. Then there's River Bend Gun Club in Dawsonville that has ranges out to 600 yards, very nice facilities, lot's of competitions, but it's a membership range too, and it's not cheap. Finally, there's GunSite Hills in Lexington Georgia that has a 700 yard range. You can shoot there on a day rate basis, but you have to call ahead and set up a day and time.


----------



## ASH556

I enjoy Gunsite Hills the most for a purely long range experience.  If you want a do-it-all range, Creekside is nice (pistol bays, short rifle range (50 yds for AR's and such) and 100 yds for plinking.  Joe (the owner) was a sniper in the late 80s'/early 90's and is more than willing to help folks out.  My avatar is their 100yd range.

Private membership clubs are too much money and drama for my tastes.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*South River*

South River Gun Club has 200 and 300 yard rifle ranges.
I've shot highpower rifle matches there before.
Just like Riverbend, these "members only" ranges are open to all safe shooters for matches. So even if you don't join the club, you can still keep your eye on the calendar of events and attend a rifle match that is suitable for your kind of gun and course of fire you'd like to try.


----------



## cmshoot

American International Marksmanship Academy in Blakely has 200, 300, 600 and 1000yd known distance ranges as well as a 2400yd unknown distance range.


----------



## RFWobbly

Cherokee Gun Club in Gainesville has 300 yd. Check the web site for 'open to the public' matches which occur every month.

http://www.cherokeegunclub.org/


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*Not Seeing it*

I just spent 15 minutes reading every section (I think) of the Cherokee Gun Club website.  I don't see any matches listed as "open" or otherwise open to the public. The "calendar" is just a list of dates with a brief word or two about what's happening that day. They aren't "links" that lead to more detailed info. 

Please give details about how non-members can find out which matches or competitions are "open."  Or are they all "open" unless it says restricted to club or league members only?


----------



## Gun Guru

First of all the range at Cherokee is 225 yards. Not 300.
The listed monthly matches are open to the public. You'll find the gate open. There are only a couple of matches  each year that are "members only". It's a very inexpensive club to join but there is a three year waiting list to get in. Membership meetings are the first Tuesday night at 7:00pm. We precede the meeting with the best $5.00 supper anywhere around.


----------



## BookHound

The OP wants to shoot long range, specifically 200+ yards.  Is Cherokee really a viable option for him?  Great facility and all for sure, but...

My understanding is Cherokee is a private club.  The public matches some of you are mentioning are just that...matches.  As such I doubt these "matches" will provide the OP with what he is wanting.  Or is the entire range open on these match days so that while the IDPA match is held in the pistol pits the OP can wander over to the rifle range and blast away?  Perhaps I am wrong about public access to the long distance range to non-members for anything other than a match.

IMHO the best suggestions so far are Gun Site Hills and Creekside.  I like both ranges.  However, between these two GSH will likely provide the OP with the environment he seeks.  Creekside only bumps the rifle range out to longer distance on certain days and (to my understanding) that is often for range members.  Regardless, it is not an everyday occurrence and when the range is opened up to greater distance you get one set distance.  Meaning the berm is stationary and the firing line simply bumps back as far (up to 500 yards) as the members want it but everyone must be on the same firing line.  Contrast with GSH where Chief has steel from 100 all the way out to 700 yards at known distances.  There are also targets place at various unknown distances.  It is a great place to get or verify dope and I bet that is exactly what the OP is wanting to do.

From a recent trip to GSH...







The targets in the very top right of the photo are the 700-yard plates.





GSH range fee is (IIRC) about $20.  Shoot all you want.  Paint the targets when you are done.  You MUST make an appointment; don't just show up.

Lexington, GA is about 90 miles from downtown Atlanta while Blakely is about 215.  I can't comment much on the Blakely range since I have not been there but that is quite a haul.

Best of luck to the OP.

Mark


----------



## LaRue

The longer range days are during the week too at Creekside. Kinda hard for us working folks. 

I have to check out GSH.


----------



## Randy

I have my own 250 range.


----------



## snipertime

Randy said:


> I have my own 250 range.



Are we all invited ?


----------



## atwenterprise

I know Dekalb county had a range over by Stone Crest mall. Ii was a 50 yard pistol, 100 and 200 yard rifle. Don't know if it is still operational or police only now. I shot there years ago. The tables were kinda wore out back then.


----------



## Gun Guru

The public can attend the "open" matches but they may only shoot that match. The rest of the club is not available to non members. Gun site hills is the best (in my opinion) option for this gentleman. I just didn't want anybody going to Cherokee expecting 300 yards.


----------

